
Facebook’s Darth Vader Grip On Game Publishers - apu
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/11/facebook-darth-vader-zynga/
======
blahedo
Huh. FB app spam never bothered me because each time I saw one I wasn't
interested in, I clicked "Hide" and never saw it again. Was that not what
everyone else did?

~~~
tokenadult
I did even more. I installed Fluff Busting Purity

<http://www.fbpurity.com/>

so that I don't even have to see the first notification. I also remove friends
from my feed if that's all that ever posts from their profiles, and I unfriend
them entirely (this is rare) if they have nothing better to do with their time
than play Facebook games.

